# Fraser Bottomley - March 2010 Trance Mix



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Guys.

Though I'd put my new mix up as a couple of people seemed to like the last one.

Any comments/feedback welcome!

01:19:15 - 192kbps

Link...
http://www.mediafire.com/file/glm5ntdykme/Fraser Bottomley - March 2010.mp3

1. EnMass Feat. Cari Golden - So Please 2010 (Alexander Popov Remix)
2. Dan Stone - Fahrenheit (Ilya Soloviev Remix)
3. Soundlift - Extraction Point (Original Mix)
4. Mike Shiver Vs. Matias Lehtola - Nana (Filo & Peri's Big Room Revival)
5. John O'Callaghan Feat. LoFi Sugar - Never Fade Away (Giuseppe Ottaviani Remix)
6. Nick Rowland - Galactica (Original Mix)
7. Ummet Ozcan - Next Phase (Phase 2 Mix)
8. Matt Skyer - Chupacabra (Original Mix)
9. Matt Skyer - Devil (Original Mix)
10. Mark Burton - The Fifth Element (Original Mix)
11. Soundlift - Cougar ****** (Original Mix)
12. Indecent Noise - Aerospark (Aero Mix)
13. Ben Nicky - Driven (Original Mix)
14. Setrise - Lost Sun (Matt Skyer Remix)
15. Paul Webster Feat. Angelic Amanda - Time (Sean Tyas Dub Mix)


----------

